# Exhaust Tips: Burnt Blue or Straight Polished?



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

I have my reasoning behind this post, but would like to get some input from you all.

For a T304 Stainless exhaust, do you prefer the Burnt Blue Tips or Straight polish?

Appreciate the feedback in advance!

Edit: For user CT17, here is a photo of the Burnt Blue Tips I found online.....










Chris


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Carbon black - maintenance free.


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Carbon black - maintenance free.


So, polished then?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Underground said:


> So, polished then?


No, uncleaned, unpolished, black. As nature intended them. What's the point in having something clean that will become dirty within a few minutes? Life is short and time is too precious to worry about my exhaust tips. 

Is it your own business you are researching or someone elses?


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> No, uncleaned, unpolished, black. As nature intended them. What's the point in having something clean that will become dirty within a few minutes? Life is short and time is too precious to worry about my exhaust tips.
> 
> Is it your own business you are researching or someone elses?


I'm just inquiring for now, just getting a feeler at this point.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Just make sure you contact me before you start trying to sell on here

Thanks

Mook


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Just make sure you contact me before you start trying to sell on here
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mook


Mook,

I sent over a request earlier this evening, via your form through the "Advertise" button above.

Literally just a feeler, we're 60 days out from having our new line of exhaust systems for the R35 GTR.

Just trying to decide what direction we want to take with the exhaust tips based on some owner feedback. Hope everyone can appreciate that


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ah cool. I'll check my inbox. Thanks dude


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

120 views and 8 votes, people ain't bothered helping out these days, are they...
Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

RadoGTST said:


> 120 views and 8 votes, people ain't bothered helping out these days, are they...
> Good luck :thumbsup:


Well without a picture I don't have a clue what "burnt blue" looks like. So that's me out of voting. 

I have polished and wish I had black as Tazz suggested. They are a PITA to clean if you have been on a "spirited" drive. Although when clean they look great... but not for long.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I have polished and wish I had black as Tazz suggested.


That's easy, just don't clean them at all. I gave up after 2 or 3 attempts as it took longer to do the tips than it did the rest of the car. Whilst I don't like the car to look scruffy, I'm not one of those anal types that gets a tooth brush out for the fine detail work. Like I said, life's too short.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Burnt blue looks like a cheap Chinese titanium exhaust, the ones made from grade titanium. Real titanium blue tarnish is nice but it's subtle and happens naturally. How about you heat cycle the stainless and go for the nice gold finish you get. It would be unique!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

It depends on the car colour, but I would go for shiny over blue most of the time, unless its a blue or possibly silver car.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> That's easy, just don't clean them at all. I gave up after 2 or 3 attempts as it took longer to do the tips than it did the rest of the car. Whilst I don't like the car to look scruffy, I'm not one of those anal types that gets a tooth brush out for the fine detail work. Like I said, life's too short.


Are you talking about cleaning the inside of the pipe ends ? Never seen the point of that, I do the outside of the pipe on mine (I only have 1 though), but the inside stays black, I think it looks better that way... Looks like its doing a job and not just for show.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Are you talking about cleaning the inside of the pipe ends?


That's it, yes. The outsides are difficult as well because they are tight for space in the surround, so they just get washed but not polished. My Grandad always used to tell me not to be shy of hard work but don't make it for yourself. I'm just following his advice in this instance.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> That's it, yes. The outsides are difficult as well because they are tight for space in the surround, so they just get washed but not polished. My Grandad always used to tell me not to be shy of hard work but don't make it for yourself. I'm just following his advice in this instance.


I only do mine because I can drop a cloth over it and buff it like a shoe... if it where crammed in like the GTR I might be less inclined as well.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Black for me as I sprayed mine with satin high temp paint.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Black for me too - I have a red car and think blue exhaust tips might look a little odd


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

CT17, posted a pic on my first post. Hope that helps....


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Underground said:


> CT17, posted a pic on my first post. Hope that helps....


Thanks.
I prefer Black now.


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's my personal GTR with the Straight Polished tips.



















One more, gotta show off my baby. I'm a proud parent


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's some of the blue tips installed.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I hate to be critical, but the straight tips seem to stick out a long, long way and doesn't look that special.
Blue looks better, but a bit "boy racer".

Sorry. 


I like the wheels, what are they?


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

CT17 said:


> I hate to be critical, but the straight tips seem to stick out a long, long way and doesn't look that special.
> Blue looks better, but a bit "boy racer".
> 
> Sorry.
> ...


Yep, that's a German made Eisenmann exhaust system, not ours.

Came with the car when I bought it last summer. 

It will be up for sale in a few weeks, once the exhaust line-up is finished.

The wheels are brand new, they are Forgestar CF10 in the Titanium Finish. 20x10/20x12. 275/35/20 in the front, with a 335/30/20 in the rear.

Here's my car on Forgestar's website:

Forgestar Blog Nissan GTR with 20 inch Titanium CF10


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I must say i'm a sucker for the blue tips. Especially on the white/black cars. Think that on the red the polished tips looks the business :thumbsup:


----------



## SpdbydesignChris (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone, greatly appreciate the feedback!

Based on your voting, we're going to offer both options.

For the guys who like the black tips, I'm going to need to look into this further.

Mods, you can lock this thread.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Done


----------

